# C. 'Lingga 9' spathe



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

Decided to repost these pics here in the crypt forum since I don't think anyone looks at my emersed thead! hahaha

Here are the 'Lingga 9' crypts that threw spathes. Two different plants.










a day or two later and the color was more maroon/reddish










A different plant, the limb on this spathe was much broader.


----------



## greenglow (Nov 6, 2012)

beautiful looking crypt, how long did it take to produce a spathe for you?


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## ryantube (Aug 9, 2011)

Awesome spathe.


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

greenglow said:


> beautiful looking crypt, how long did it take to produce a spathe for you?


I got the plant in Aug and it threw the spathe in Nov, so about 3 months.


----------



## MissileBear (Feb 28, 2013)

I've struggled with my Lingga sp....Lingga 4, Lingga 6 "Bi-Color", Lingga 19 "Platinum Line" and the Lingga 30 are all struggling to stay alive. Nearly all of the other crypts are doing well.

Any secrets you can share with regards to substrate, water parameters, photoperiod??


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

MissileBear said:


> I've struggled with my Lingga sp....Lingga 4, Lingga 6 "Bi-Color", Lingga 19 "Platinum Line" and the Lingga 30 are all struggling to stay alive. Nearly all of the other crypts are doing well.
> 
> Any secrets you can share with regards to substrate, water parameters, photoperiod??


Sorry i missed your post.

No secrets, I pot them up in straight Aquasoil, toppped with sphagnum to help keep the fungus at bay. I keep my crypts outside under a protected patio, so the photoperiod is what mother nature dictates. I use straight tap, I have relatively soft water, sorry I don't test GH/KH but my TDS runs about 130.

Hope that helps.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Gosh, It was 5 degrees F here yes and snowing. 
I am curious about crypts and light right now. Do you grow ay of these underwater? I am finding emersed is more green and under water I get better leaf color but that the color depends on the light.


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

BruceF said:


> Gosh, It was 5 degrees F here yes and snowing.
> I am curious about crypts and light right now. Do you grow ay of these underwater? I am finding emersed is more green and under water I get better leaf color but that the color depends on the light.


Lol, I'm starting to use the AC again!

Most of my crypts are kept emersed. I've kept C. keei submersed under high light and got some nice red/brown coloration from them.










The C. keei I keep emersed are all green. But then again they only get indirect sunlight so the light intensity is less.

Here is a C. ferruginea that has a nice reddish hue grown emersed.









And here is C. cordata 'KR01' with a nice reddish iridescence also grown emersed.









I would recommend observing some crypts under sunlight or a halogen type light and you will sometimes see colors that you may not have noticed before under florescent lights, at least that has been my observation.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

That Keei has to be one of the best. I am planning on moving some outdoors this year. I will be interested to see if they could handle more direct sunlight. It is very strong here.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Love the pics! You have some REALLY nice crypt species there. I'm hopeful that my Keei will rebound and be as nice as yours.


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

BruceF said:


> That Keei has to be one of the best. I am planning on moving some outdoors this year. I will be interested to see if they could handle more direct sunlight. It is very strong here.


I don't think they would have a problem with the direct sunlight if given some time to adjust. The difficult part is somehow preventing the heat build up in an enclosed/semi-enclosed container if your keeping them emersed. If your planning on keeping them submerged then that won't be an issue.


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

DonaldmBoyer said:


> Love the pics! You have some REALLY nice crypt species there. I'm hopeful that my Keei will rebound and be as nice as yours.


Thanks Donald! I'm sure your keei will bounce back and shine in that awesome tank of yours!


----------



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

Great Looking Plant & Spath! Definitely one I'd like to try in the future. Thanks for posting.



DonaldmBoyer said:


> Love the pics! You have some REALLY nice crypt species there. I'm hopeful that my Keei will rebound and be as nice as yours.


Don - I would be happy to take those C. Keei and try to rehab them in my Aquaponic ~ Anubias grow bed.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm utterly blown away by that keei. Wow. Just, wow.


----------

